
Ask HN: Which eBook reader do you use for programming and math pdf? - tomerbd
One that supports annotations marking secrions
======
asicsp
I'm on Linux and use Evince document viewer [0] for pdfs. It has annotation
and bookmark support.

[0] [https://wiki.gnome.org/Apps/Evince](https://wiki.gnome.org/Apps/Evince)

------
fjcp
I use Okular[0] on Linux, but it's available for Windows too. It has all sort
of annotation tools.

[0] [https://okular.kde.org/](https://okular.kde.org/)

------
runjake
Paper books. If not possible then I suffer with an iPad.

I refuse to use a Kindle for tech books (though its outstanding for novels).

------
tomerbd
I'm on kindle DX

